# the run down on bladebaits for bass?



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i figured i'd pick up a few blade baits to add to my arsenal. i got a few of the heddon sonars in 1/2 oz size to start. i don't know much about fishing them, though. can anyone give me some pointers such as retrieve, what kinda rod i should use and what situations i should try them? 

always learnin'.... i need a bigger tacklebox.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ill be throwing some blades in the morning... i'm still getting a feel for them, but the 3/16th and the 1/8th chrome bluback or perch have worked best for me, only thing i can say for sure is Bass eat them on the flutter down good, usually below any baitfish. If Bass are really active a larger weight could work better, but the lighter you use the more natual it will look when falling. I like throwing them on med lt spinning 8 lb mono, i'm trying them on 15 lb power pro tomorrow though, see if it changes much.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

buckzye11 said:


> Ill be throwing some blades in the morning... i'm still getting a feel for them, but the 3/16th and the 1/8th chrome bluback or perch have worked best for me, only thing i can say for sure is Bass eat them on the flutter down good, usually below any baitfish. If Bass are really active a larger weight could work better, but the lighter you use the more natual it will look when falling. I like throwing them on med lt spinning 8 lb mono, i'm trying them on 15 lb power pro tomorrow though, see if it changes much.


Just a heads up, they will tend to tangle a lot with braided line. I love the lack of stretch though, so I usually tie a 17lb. Fluorocarbon leader about 12". It's stiff enough to keep it away from the hooks, and the smallmouth don't seem to mind.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep Bub, i was getting that power pro out of the hooks every other cast
I fished more for Crappie today, but i'm really going to give the blades some work tomorrow..... with a flouro leader.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

buckzye11 said:


> Yep Bub, i was getting that power pro out of the hooks every other cast
> I fished more for Crappie today, but i'm really going to give the blades some work tomorrow..... with a flouro leader.


Heavier mono will work as well, I just use flouro.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

BadBub has good advice. I use 15lb flouro on my medium rod with slightly slower than fast tip. That all adds up to less tangles and a bit more give when fighting fish so they don't throw the bait. My favorite blade baits are the steel shad and vibe-Es.

General tip - don't waste your time fishing these in areas where there is no bait. Make sure you mark tons of shad schools on your graph in an area before wasting your time, cause that's what you'll be doing fishing a blade bait with no bait around.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive hit more and more bass one vibes the more I use them. Ive hitten them a couple times last yr vertical jigging them for saugeyes. And bman your right,seems like whenever I get a bladebait fish,its belly is FULL of shad


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I like the Buckeye Lures blade baits and the Damiki Vault....I try and get away with the lightest weight I can. I tend to throw them on spinning gear with 6-8lb test flouro. Usually hoping them off the bottom and let them flutter back down. As Bman has said....find bait or you'll feel like your spinning your wheels.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I like the Flitterbait. It is very versatile in that you can hop it off the bottom or cast it out and burn it back for a reaction strike.


----------

